# Decals



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

I ordered the wrong color decals from GrafxWorks. If anyone wishes to purchase them they are half price. It is the GTO Rocker Panels liquidome, regular dark red (torrid red color) plus for free the 400 HP decals.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I had those decals on my rockers too. They looked ok, but then I found circa 1970 era GTO decals, and replaced them with the OEM decals. I like them better, and they were cheaper than Graphworks. Pics of them in my gallery. *


----------

